# Will a class D audio SDS-470C Custom handle Infinity 9 Kappa



## curiousabs (Nov 19, 2013)

I have the opportunity to buy a pair of these speakers, I want them particularly for their bass performance. I currently own some paradigm 11se mk2 and a SDS-470C amp. Is my amp going to be sufficient as i have read that the kappa's are infamous for their low impedance. Do you think this would be a good upgrade from my paradigm's?


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

I think you should email Class D Audio and ask. I believe the 470 is stable driving 2 ohms....but the old Kappas had 1 ohm (or less) minimas and steep phase angles if I recall, so....

cheers,

AJ


----------



## curiousabs (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks for your reply ajinfla but i cant seem to get an email address for them. When I click on the "contact us" it just keeps looping the page.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

Try this:
http://classdaudio.com/contacts

Their website is wonky. All the links at the bottom are wrong on the product pages unless you click on them from the main page or in the list of products.


----------



## curiousabs (Nov 19, 2013)

|Tch0rT| said:


> Try this:
> http://classdaudio.com/contacts
> 
> Their website is wonky. All the links at the bottom are wrong on the product pages unless you click on them from the main page or in the list of products.


Thanks for your help. I have decided not to go for these and instead pick up some paradigm reference bp's. I'm hoping they will be better than my current speakers.


----------

